# Trouble installing Chromium



## johnnyponny (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm trying to install Chromium with these instructions http://wiki.freebsd.org/Chromium

I have installed all the dependencies and done the 3 first steps

but it just says


```
# python gclient/gclient/gclient.py sync --revision src@52830
python: can't open file 'gclient/gclient/gclient.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
```

on the fourth step.

I'm very new to FreeBSD and Unix (started only a few days ago) so I may have missed something important.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2011)

johnnyponny said:
			
		

> I'm very new to FreeBSD and Unix (started only a few days ago) so I may have missed something important.



Yes, you have, the handbook:
Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

www/chromium


----------



## johnnyponny (Feb 1, 2011)

I get this error now.


```
===>  chromium-6.0.472.63 is forbidden: several security vulnerabilities.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```


----------



## args (Feb 1, 2011)

I also got this. I think this version have some problems with it. So I install a firefox replace it.


----------



## rusty (Feb 1, 2011)

Read the pkg-descr at http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/www/chromium/
Should clear things up.


----------



## sandurlay (Feb 1, 2011)

FORBIDDEN=several security vulnerabilities ==>#FORBIDDEN=  several security vulnerabilities


in Makefile


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

sandurlay said:
			
		

> FORBIDDEN=several security vulnerabilities ==>#FORBIDDEN=  several security vulnerabilities
> 
> 
> in Makefile



Yes, and that's not stupid AT ALL, sandurlay! Good start on the forums!

In other words: don't install security vulnerabilities. Wow, what a concept, hey? Wait for things to be fixed.


----------

